# Just finished my first turkey mount



## mblaser (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to Utah and new to the forum. I wanted to introduce myself by posting something interesting. We all hate that guy who asks where we hunt and never comes around again. 

Anyway, I used to do taxidermy professionally in college, but I never had an opportunity to do a turkey. I was fortunate to get this big ol' gobbler during the fall general season. I definitely learned a lot, but overall, it turned out really nice. Enjoy.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

blue on the tail feathers??? thats got to be one of a kind  I keep telling myself I need to try turkey hunting but never follow through! Nice work and welcome to the forum!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I love to see a turkey in flight. It's an awesome thing. Most people just associate turkeys with strutting and gobbling, but to be under a bird as he glides by with those giant wings hissing though the air, they can sound like a jet airliner. I've watched as they sail a mile down off hills, I'v seen them dart and cut through heavy stands of trees with the ease of the smallest grouse, I've been amazed as they propel those huge bodies nearly straight up into the roost tree...oh yeah, turkeys can fly just fine.
Nice mount.


----------



## wirehairbirdboy (Jan 4, 2015)

nice work.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

So where did you get the turkey? I don't have time to scout... Nah I'm just kidding. So are you planning on following along with being a taxidermist?


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

I've skinned or plucked a lot of turkeys so I can only imagine what it must be like to wrestle with that bird and make it turn out looking so good. Did you take any during photos?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

looks good


----------

